# Newbie introduction



## Carpe Diam (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi to all within this forum. After what seems a lifetime travelling to different parts of Italy looking for our ideal place to settle down and to taste La Dolcevita we have just completed our purchase on a lovely villa near Francavilla Fontana (Puglia).
After what we had read about Italian bureaucracy the process went without a hitch....well maybe only one, but not a major drama and all in all a quite 'painless' process, or were we just lucky ?
We are now looking forward to enjoying our retirement.......even with this current euro crisis, but life goes on as they say. 
Now we have the 'joyful' task of moving I would be grateful for any advice regarding removal companies to Italy and if anyone can suggest a reputable one?
This forum has certainly helped us in the past when researching for our new life ahead!
Ciao


----------



## LivingInPuglia (Dec 15, 2011)

Carpe Diam said:


> Hi to all within this forum. After what seems a lifetime travelling to different parts of Italy looking for our ideal place to settle down and to taste La Dolcevita we have just completed our purchase on a lovely villa near Francavilla Fontana (Puglia).
> After what we had read about Italian bureaucracy the process went without a hitch....well maybe only one, but not a major drama and all in all a quite 'painless' process, or were we just lucky ?
> We are now looking forward to enjoying our retirement.......even with this current euro crisis, but life goes on as they say.
> Now we have the 'joyful' task of moving I would be grateful for any advice regarding removal companies to Italy and if anyone can suggest a reputable one?
> ...


Congrats and good luck. We moved to Puglia six years ago. We used Bishop's Move for our removals. Their quote was competitive and the service was very reliable. We have used them before and they've always been good. On this relocation they even moved our hot tub and summer house.


----------



## Carpe Diam (Oct 18, 2011)

LivingInPuglia said:


> Congrats and good luck. We moved to Puglia six years ago. We used Bishop's Move for our removals. Their quote was competitive and the service was very reliable. We have used them before and they've always been good. On this relocation they even moved our hot tub and summer house.


Hi and thanks very much for the reply I'll certainly give them a call.


----------



## maryann (May 21, 2008)

Hello, My name is MaryAnn and my husband and I have moved from NY State, U.S.A. to Calabria. We moved here permanently in October, 2010, and have loved it immensely. There is such beauty in Italy, not only in nature, but in the people we have met. I have never had such a social circle before and we are very very contented, more than that.

We live in Praia A Mare, near the town of Scalea. It is in the northern end of Calabria. We visited Puglia in our search of what region we wished to buy a home in. I have no regrets. 

I wish you well. I would get a message faster if you sent it to my private email, a private message. I am not sure how you do that. My email is [email protected]. I hope I was able to insert that here.

Best of luck in all of your preparations. Hope to hear from you.

MaryAnn and Gordon


----------

